# Sooo Creepy



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

This is just to creepy. I would hate to live in the same apartment complex as this guy.

http://screen.yahoo.com/giant-snake-open-doors-224009351.html


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess I should clarify, I find the snake creepy. The host is annoying but not..., well, yes, he is creepy too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Shoot, with door handles like those, a no-armed witless zombie could open the door:jol:

Beautiful snake but no way would I allow a small child around something that can actually eat a small child.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

scareme said:


> I guess I should clarify, I find the snake creepy. The host is annoying but not..., well, yes, he is creepy too.


I wouldn't mind living in an apartment complex where the snake lives. The host? That's another issue altogether. Maybe the snake would protect you from him.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

They have kids???? And the snake?


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh yikes I am terrified of snakes and this sure don't help. Unfortunately my son has a pet snake no where near that size but icky if it figures out how to open its cage.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow! Very weird! Thanks for posting!


----------

